# Former Broward Sheriff Scott Israel’s Firing Upheld by Florida Senate



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/f...cott-israels-firing-upheld-by-florida-senate/


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yea, isn't he the disgraced ex-sheriff from the Coward County Sheriff's Department?


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

He says he will run again in 2020. I bet he wins in a landslide. Stay tuned.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Meanwhile Scot Peterson (Ex-Broward Sheriff) is facing a possible 97 years (he is 56 so with his infamy a life sentence might be shortened by another inmate) for many felonies and misdemeanors which made it possible for the skunk Nicholas Cruz to make it to the third floor of Marjory Stoneman and execute an additional five students and a heroic teacher that gave his life blocking bullets so kids could live.

GW


----------

